# Holzbiene gesichtet



## RKurzhals (12. Juni 2016)

Hallo,
seit einigen Tagen ist bei mir eine etwas übergroße, schwarze Hummel im Garten unterwegs. Ich tippe auf diese Art der Holzbiene. Angst hat sie vor mir nicht, ihr Nest ist auch nicht bei mir im Garten. Sie besucht nur regelmäßig meinen __ Blasenstrauch, an dem sie noch eine Weile ihre Freude haben wird. Es war verdammt schwer, mal ein Foto zu bekommen, da sie ständig in Bewegung ist.


----------



## Micha61 (13. Juni 2016)

RKurzhals schrieb:


> Es war verdammt schwer, mal ein Foto zu bekommen, da sie ständig in Bewegung ist.


ist aber toll geworden !!!!!!!

LG Micha


----------



## RKurzhals (4. Sep. 2017)

Hallo,
sie (oder Verwandte/Bekannte) gibt es auch dieses Jahr. Mich irritiert der Anblick von oben - der sieht aus, als fehlte ihr ein Flügelpaar .


----------



## Biotopfan (5. Sep. 2017)

Hei, mir brummen die auch im Gemüsegarten um die Ohren
Ich zieh immer erstmal den Kopf ein, weil es könnte auch eine __ Hornisse sein.
Dann ist es aber doch wieder eine Holzbiene.
Besonders die Feuerbohnen haben es ihnen angetan.
Dort halten sie sich am liebsten auf.
Richtig fette Brummer
VG Monika


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (5. Sep. 2017)

Hi,

Holzbienen hab ich hier in Deutschland in meiner Ecke noch nie eine zu Gesicht bekommen. 
In Südfrankreich sehe ich sie dafür sehr oft

MfG Frank


----------



## Ls650tine (5. Sep. 2017)

hi,
bei uns  im PLZ 7 Bereich sind auch einige unterwegs. 
Das mit den roten Blüten der Feuerbohnen glaub ich gleich, weil bei mir stehen sie total auf den roten __ Mohn.

LG, Tine


----------



## Goldkäferchen (7. Sep. 2017)

Hallo,
heute im Garten gesichtet. Könnt ihr mir sagen, was das ist?
Vielen Dank!
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Digicat (7. Sep. 2017)

Eine Schwebfliege ... 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Biotopfan (7. Sep. 2017)

Huhu...__ Schwebfliegen sind Schafe im Wolfspelz
Sie tun so, als wären sie ihre stechenden Vorbilder.
Bei mir sind da auch riesen Viecher dabei, wenns um den einheimischen Wiesenbärenklau geht..die könnten glatt als __ Hornissen durchgehen...
Vergleicht mal mit der Wespe und ihren normal großen Kollegen
 
 

 
Hm, sieht aus, als wäre es die gleiche wie Deine
VG Monika


----------



## Goldkäferchen (7. Sep. 2017)

Hallo, vielen Dank für die Antworten. Hab auch erst gedacht, es wäre eine __ Hornisse, aber mir kamen die Beine so lang vor.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Biotopfan (7. Sep. 2017)

Hei, der Kopf is bei __ Wespen und __ Hornissen komplett anders. Und am Flug sieht man es auch...
VG Monika


----------



## RKurzhals (25. März 2018)

Hallo,
heute hab' ich wieder eine im Garten gesichtet, vielleicht ist's ja noch dieselbe. Ist schon ein beeindruckend großes Exemplar... .


----------



## flower 1711 (6. Mai 2018)

RKurzhals schrieb:


> Hallo,
> heute hab' ich wieder eine im Garten gesichtet, vielleicht ist's ja noch dieselbe. Ist schon ein beeindruckend großes Exemplar... .
> Anhang anzeigen 195955 Anhang anzeigen 195956 Anhang anzeigen 195957


Hallo,
dieses Jahr haben diese Bienen unseren abgestorbenen Haselnussbaum erobert. Waren es am Anfang 2, so schwirren jetzt schon 5 herum und versuchen sich in Astlochern Höhlen zu bohren. Der Boden um den Baum herum ist schon mit "Sägespänen" bedeckt.

sonnige Grüße

Reiner / Baden-Baden


----------

